# Insert your deviantart/FA accounts here



## Godzilla (May 30, 2019)

I'm new to Deviantart (does anyone still use it haha?) And I'm looking for people to watch 
Same as the main FA site 

Here's a link to my accounts
GodzillaCain on DeviantArt
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/g0jira/


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 30, 2019)

Godzilla said:


> I'm new to Deviantart (does anyone still use it haha?) And I'm looking for people to watch
> Same as the main FA site
> 
> Here's a link to my accounts
> ...



I still do, but I'm old and change scares me.

dA: minervaminx on DeviantArt
FA: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/minervaminx/

If anyone knows a better photography site, let me know, lol!


----------



## Bluefiremark II (May 30, 2019)

FA: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/bluefiremarkii/

And i don't really have a deviantart.


----------



## Tendo64 (May 30, 2019)

If you like cutesy stuff, here's mine. My FA has exclusively furry works, DA has everything and is updated more often.

DA: CookieMonsterCrumble on DeviantArt
FA: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/sunburstodell/


----------



## Anthrasmagoria (May 30, 2019)

Anthrasmagoria on DeviantArt
https://www.furaffinity.net/user/anthrasmagoria


----------



## Tonkat (May 30, 2019)

Tonkable on DeviantArt
https://www.furaffinity.net/user/tonkable/
\ovo/


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 30, 2019)

Userpage of KitRuppell -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 30, 2019)

Userpage of Infrarednexus -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Pomorek (May 30, 2019)

There you go:

xaotherion on DeviantArt
Userpage of xaotherion -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Jaderall (May 30, 2019)

Jaderral on deviantART


----------



## Alison Savros (May 30, 2019)

I no longer own a DeviantArt account, so here's my FA.
Userpage of AllySaurus -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## nyall (May 30, 2019)

Relatively new to FA, so howdy

Userpage of nyall -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Rayd (May 30, 2019)

Userpage of Hytyle -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Deathless (May 30, 2019)

I plan to post all of my sketches on FA soon, so I'd love for my art to be seen!
Userpage of LuciferTheDemon -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Sail_Ed (May 31, 2019)

I don't use Deviantart as much. The interactions have dropped considerably.
CarrotPlush on DeviantArt
Userpage of sail_ed -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Seiden (May 31, 2019)

I'll always love deviantArt, honestly.
I really love your art! 

Here are my accounts : 
Userpage of Seiden -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
Seiden-Kaczka on DeviantArt


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (May 31, 2019)

I only have FA for now
Userpage of HistoricalyIncorrect -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Fallowfox (May 31, 2019)

It's in my signature. :3


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Jun 1, 2019)

DA: That-Doodle-Bunny on DeviantArt

FA: Userpage of Doodle_Bunny -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

Stop by and give me love, please.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jun 1, 2019)

Well, yeah, did.  

And not because of the cute girly abs, which are totally hot and super cute!  Grats, btw!

And awesome gallery!


----------



## PalDreamer (Jun 2, 2019)

DA: PalDreamer on DeviantArt
FA: Userpage of PalDreamer -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Saber_Lynx (Jun 4, 2019)

DA:Saberlyynx on DeviantArt
FA:Userpage of Saber_Lynx -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## _Ivory_ (Jun 4, 2019)

RikyKaway on DeviantArt


----------



## pandasayori (Jun 12, 2019)

dA: Pandasayori on DeviantArt
FA: Userpage of pandasayori -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Aibiki (Jun 12, 2019)

Userpage of aibiki -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

Aibiki on DeviantArt


I'm not a terribly fast poster, but I've been doing prep for this years Artfight.


----------



## narutogod123 (Jun 12, 2019)

Userpage of blackstarin123 -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

Desirulz123 on DeviantArt


----------



## Dexil03 (Jun 13, 2019)

ФА : Userpage of Dexil03 -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## SOLAYS (Jun 17, 2019)

Thank you for creating this thread.

FA: Userpage of SOLAYS -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## MaetheDragon (Jun 17, 2019)

I don’t produce art myself, but I post works I receive or purchase regularly on my FA, if anyone wants to take a look!

Userpage of MCtheBeardie -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

I’m always looking for new artists to watch and purchase from, so if there are any artists on FA, I’d love to see your work~


----------



## RunicMaskedFox (Jun 17, 2019)

Cześć 

Tworzę zarówno rysunki Furry, jak i Human


RunicMaskedFox on DeviantArt

Userpage of RunicMaskedFox -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Scary (Jun 17, 2019)

Userpage of soveryveryscary -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

I'm a newbie! Come say hi!!


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 19, 2019)

JaredtheFox92 on DeviantArt


----------



## Godzilla (Jun 25, 2019)

bump


----------



## Technophiliah (Jun 26, 2019)

Hello, you might like my stuff
Technophiliah | DeviantArt


----------



## Hello! It's me. :3 (Jun 26, 2019)

Userpage of Hatithewolf -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

Here is my FA account. I do mainly watercolor and semi-realistic anthros. Can also do feral as well as other animals besides canines


----------



## Admirabilis (Jun 27, 2019)

I sketch more than i finish stuff...

Ive given up on dA

Userpage of Admirabiles -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## theWiitch (Jun 27, 2019)

I'm super active on my dA accounts ~ Been there for over a decade.
Userpage of theWiitch -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
witches-sword | DeviantArt
Serendiipitii | DeviantArt


----------



## MiokaGV (Jul 2, 2019)

I'm as active I can!
https://furaffinity.net/user/miokagv/
Miokas | DeviantArt
On dA I only use my commissions account since I'm a housewife, long time without logging my original account ;v; and I'm new at furaffinity (even when I made my account 2 years ago, I'm starting to use it now x//D)


----------



## JesterKatz (Jul 2, 2019)

Eh, I guess I'll throw my hat into the ring.
I'm a very amateur artist, mostly doing 3D art, but I dabble a little in some 2D drawings too. 


Userpage of JesterKatz -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
JesterKatz on DeviantArt

There isn't any special difference between FA and DA from me - the art is mundane whichever way  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## IncubusZenith (Jul 2, 2019)

hallo
Userpage of IncubusZenith -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

i try to post stuff


----------



## kart0ffel1 (Jul 3, 2019)

I started my account up Jan but haven’t really kicked into gear with it until recently.
I haven’t touched DA in _eons_. Used to be super active when I was younger but just sort of stopped over time lmaooo

Userpage of kart0ffe1 -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Ruditsu (Jul 3, 2019)

Godzilla said:


> I'm new to Deviantart (does anyone still use it haha?) And I'm looking for people to watch
> Same as the main FA site
> 
> Here's a link to my accounts
> ...


hey! i'm pretty new to FurAffinity as well! i dont use Deviantart anymore because i lost my interest in it. But here's a link to my FA if you want to check it out! Userpage of Ruditsu -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## KnightsSorrow (Jul 3, 2019)

My FA only contains artwork that I get made of my characters, since I can't draw to save my life. 

Userpage of KnightsSorrow -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


Don't really use my DA anymore as I really don't have time to write, or have much inspiration for it. But here it is anyway.

KnightsSorrow on DeviantArt


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 3, 2019)

Jaredthefox92, same as here.


----------



## enotaca (Jul 4, 2019)

I have a d e a d deviatart that i pretend never existed so let's skip that. 
here's my FA tho. Not much in it yet. Userpage of enotaka -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Flessia (Jul 4, 2019)

Hello, I'm new on FA. I draw people on DA and anthro on FA, welcome 
DA: Flessia | DeviantArt
FA: Userpage of Flessia -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## XPI Sigma (Jul 5, 2019)

I draw pinup and stuff!
XPISigma | DeviantArt
Userpage of XPISigma -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

More active here: XPI Sigma Art (@XPISigmaArt) on Twitter


----------



## LaughingFox (Jul 31, 2019)

LaughingFoxCreates's DeviantArt gallery

and

Userpage of laughingfoxcreates -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

Anyone who wants to follow would be a big help. Trying to promote myself!


----------



## Puuki.milk (Aug 1, 2019)

dA: puukimilk on DeviantArt
iG: puuki @commissions open (@puuki.milk) • Instagram-Fotos und -Videos


----------



## Rumby (Aug 1, 2019)

da: RumbyFishy on DeviantArt
fa: Userpage of RumblyFish -- Fur Affinity [dot] net or my adopt account Userpage of RumCandy -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Maxx Mango (Aug 2, 2019)

Im new on DA and FA 

FA Userpage of maxxmango -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
DA maxxxmango on DeviantArt


----------



## 38CautionXXP (Aug 2, 2019)

DA: AKA-38CAUTION on DeviantArt
FA: Userpage of 38CautionXXP -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
I new to Fur Affinity so be gentle


----------



## OmgACorgi (Aug 2, 2019)

DA: puppisama on DeviantArt
FA: Userpage of OmgACorgi -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Lithio (Aug 3, 2019)

Heh, I just joined yesterday.
FA: Userpage of Lithio -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## ShadowCatzz (Aug 3, 2019)

DA: ShadowCatzz on DeviantArt
FA: Userpage of ShadowCatzz -- Fur Affinity [dot] net (I don't post anything on fa but if you wanna watch, feel free to do so! ^w^)


----------



## Nyro46 (Aug 3, 2019)

They are in my signature too, but here-
DA: THAX-3915 | DeviantArt
FA: Userpage of THAX-39 -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## WXYZ (Aug 4, 2019)

Just FA, though.
FA: Userpage of Manchesterite -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## noxflamma (Aug 4, 2019)

Deviantart : [url="https://www.deviantart.com/nox-flamma"]nox-flamma | DeviantArt[/URL]

Furaffinity : Userpage of NoxFlamma -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Wost (Aug 6, 2019)

FA : Userpage of Wost -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
DA : jihannee on DeviantArt


----------



## hannah-j (Aug 6, 2019)

Wow I'm new to everything~~
FA: Userpage of hannah-j -- Fur Affinity [dot] net (I'll be uploading furry arts only!)
DA: https://muteduser.deviantart.com/ (Has more humanoid art <:3)
Nice to meet you <3


----------



## MoomKat (Aug 6, 2019)

Userpage of MoomKat -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

I try to draw furries after few years drawing human in semirealistic & anime style ;-;


----------



## Inkstars (Aug 6, 2019)

DA: KeeperoftheSystem | DeviantArt
FA: Userpage of inkstars -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## SpiteLilly (Aug 8, 2019)

FA: Userpage of SpiteLilly -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
DA: SpiteLilly on DeviantArt


----------



## rococospade (Aug 8, 2019)

FA: Userpage of Rococospade -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
DA: Rococospade on DeviantArt


----------



## Darshia (Aug 9, 2019)

Deviantart
Furaffinity


----------



## nubilum93 (Aug 13, 2019)

DA: nubilum93 on DeviantArt
FA: Userpage of nubilum93 -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## DrPepperAddict (Aug 13, 2019)

Userpage of commissionartist -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
CheebCommission on DeviantArt


----------



## Pixel Sprout (Aug 13, 2019)

I use them both. I'm new on here though. 

DA: AppleGummies on DeviantArt
FA: Userpage of PixelSprout -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Ahkasia (Aug 14, 2019)

only FA Artwork Gallery for Ahkasia -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## foussiremix (Aug 14, 2019)

FA: Userpage of foussiremix -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## BingyBongo (Aug 14, 2019)

I'm extremely new, but here's mine!

DA: BingyBongo | DeviantArt
FA: Userpage of BingyBongo -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Lunneus (Aug 15, 2019)

I try to keep DA updated, but FA is main!

FA: Userpage of Lunneus -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
DA: Lunneus | DeviantArt


----------



## pallid-panda (Aug 15, 2019)

Pallid-Panda | DeviantArt
Userpage of pallid-panda -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Alison Savros (Aug 15, 2019)

Userpage of AllySaurus -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
My DA account was deactivated due to drama.


----------



## theWiitch (Aug 15, 2019)

Going through to follow everyone on FA!

Here are my accounts ~

Main DA (writing, events, etc): Serendiipitii | DeviantArt
Secondary DA (all art, NSFW, commissions): witches-sword | DeviantArt
FA: Userpage of theWiitch -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Zubbz (Aug 16, 2019)

DeviantArt: Zubuzz | DeviantArt
Furaffinity: Userpage of Lectabat -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Axel Lionhart (Aug 17, 2019)

FA Userpage of axellionhart -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
DA AlexandreSevero | DeviantArt


----------



## HyperPolka (Aug 17, 2019)

WOOHOO mass follow 8D

Artwork Gallery for mimic_hunter -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

almophada | DeviantArt

HyperPolka | DeviantArt


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Aug 17, 2019)

Userpage of Existenceinanutshell -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

DigitalTARDISbrony | DeviantArt


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Aug 17, 2019)

Too many accounts to keep up with at once a week, lol!


----------



## Niiv (Aug 18, 2019)

FA; Userpage of NiivsAdopts -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
DA; Niivaan | DeviantArt


----------



## BaristaCat (Aug 19, 2019)

FA: Userpage of BaristaCat -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Mmuttonn (Aug 20, 2019)

mmuttonn | DeviantArt
Userpage of Mmuttonn -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## CarbonCoal (Aug 20, 2019)

DA: CarbonCoal | DeviantArt

FA: Userpage of carboncoal -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Willow (Aug 20, 2019)

Userpage of WillowWulf -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

My twitter handle is @/andgrogynasty btw
I'm a lot more active there


----------



## Aikawa01 (Aug 21, 2019)

I recently been inactive to da
FA: Userpage of Aikawa01 -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
DA: Aikawa01 | DeviantArt


----------



## PolinaKahnum (Aug 26, 2019)

Userpage of PolinaKahnum -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## YukineAlterma (Aug 26, 2019)

A link to my Fa account :

Userpage of Yukine-Alterma -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

Unfortunately I don’t use DA or I would put that to.


----------



## divineirony (Aug 27, 2019)

here's mine
Userpage of divineirony -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
i also just made a discord in hopes to have a place where there's no judgement, where you can share or talk about anything, and RP without judgement (within rules and regulations of course)
i'd be happy to have you around as well~!
Join the The Clergy Discord Server!


----------



## Keefur (Aug 27, 2019)

My FA is the same as my FAF... Keefur

Userpage of Keefur -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Sasha_Fzknv (Sep 2, 2019)

Hello there!
there's mine Userpage of AFL316 -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
hope you like! <3


----------



## marwmellow (Sep 23, 2019)

Userpage of marwmellow -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
Marwmellow | DeviantArt
_(warning: 18+ content)_


----------



## caelumcanis (Sep 23, 2019)

Don't really use DA these days, but I'm on FA most of the time!

FA: Userpage of caelumcanis -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Maro (Sep 26, 2019)

Userpage of Maroko -- Fur Affinity [dot] net 
FuzzyMaro | DeviantArt

Art examples:


----------



## plachuu (Sep 26, 2019)

https://www.furaffinity.net/user/plachuu/


----------



## drudu (Sep 27, 2019)

I gave up on dA for a long time 
My FA : Userpage of drudu -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

here's an example! hope you dont mind...


----------



## MauEvigEternalCat (Sep 27, 2019)

Here's my DA account if anyone's interested in checking it out: MauEvig | DeviantArt


----------



## Melleon (Sep 29, 2019)

Hi, I am super new , but I am excited to check everyones pages out tomorrow and give you a watch (it's two a.m. now  )! Here are mine (I hope I am doing this right?):

Userpage of Melleon -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
Melleon | DeviantArt


----------



## Katzarekatz (Oct 4, 2019)

FA: Userpage of Katzarekatz -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
DA: Katzarekatz | DeviantArt
I'm super new to FA and am more recognized on DA.


----------



## Mr-Rose-Lizard (Nov 4, 2019)

Mr-Pink-Rose | DeviantArt
Userpage of Mr-Rose-Lizard -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Cosmonaughty (Nov 4, 2019)

Userpage of Cosmonutty -- Fur Affinity [dot] net ^v^ Why not eh!


----------



## SheeraArt (Nov 4, 2019)

Look at my signature


----------



## DoeDog (Nov 4, 2019)

It's in my signature c:


----------

